# Dunno if ill be around anymore



## chantelle8686 (Aug 26, 2007)

sorry for this girls but me and mick have just had a huge fight!!

I found messages from friday night to another girl at his work. and lets just say i feel humiliated and degraded. i have rung my mum and my step dad will be pickin me up at 5 this arvo, it is now 1o am here.

im so hurt and i feel so alone. i dont want to leave cause i do love him so much, but he has done this more then once, and ... i just dunno, my head is so messed up and its so hard tryin to stay strong for my daughter.

Im sorry guys.. i just dunno what to say right now, just soo upset and hurt


----------



## Aprill (Aug 26, 2007)

*big Hugs*


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Chantelle I'm so sorry!!









*hugs*





Your parents don't have internet then? Will you have any way to keep us updated on the situation? I feel so horrible that we won't be able to be there for you through this tough time


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 26, 2007)

thanx girls, means alot. yeh my mum has the net but i dunno if ill use it, this has happened once before and i went into really bad depression. but i have to stay strong for my daughter.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 27, 2007)

good luck chicken.. I'm sure it will work itself out. Whatever happens, have faith it will be for the best. HUUUUGS


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 27, 2007)

Ah..shit. I found text messages from my bf to his female coworker. I gave him hell. but he and his male friends assured me nothing was going on and I did some snooping. he is in major doghouse...The texts were pg13 at most..nothing raunchy..but it still made me feel sketched out. I hope you work everything out


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 27, 2007)

i hope everything works out for you. but if i found sth like this in my bfs comp or cell phone. god knows hed be darned


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im so sorry this happened. I wish you the best!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 27, 2007)

thanx girls!! i have calmed down alot since writing last!! we have spoken a lil. have been sending emails to him at work. Fingers crosed things work out. as they may be going that way. i just hope he isnt doing this cause we have a daughter.

but he has said to me "i dont wanna part as we have a great friendship and relationship as we do understand each other. I dont want u to go" this has assured me he wants to talk things over. we will talk more when he has a break


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

. I hope everything works out, Chantelle.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 27, 2007)

Please take care of yourself over him right now.


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 27, 2007)

oh i hope it all works out stay strong honey!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this hun. Hang in there.


----------



## masad (Aug 27, 2007)

i'm sorry that you are feeling this way!

just do what you feel is right!

hope you feel better soon


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 27, 2007)

It's good that you guys will be able to talk about things. I am glad you can stay at your mom and step-dads for awhile. I stayed with my mom and step-dad for a week a month ago b/c I left my bf, and threw my engagement ring at him. We talked, and worked it out though and now I am back. But it was really hard and well still is, b/c things arent the same. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 27, 2007)

Good luck girl! Hope everything changes for the better and you feel better soon!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 28, 2007)

thanx again girls.

well we had a talk and things seem to be doing ok.

we have planned to do something together next wknd as my mum is taking caitlyn for a few days.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## han (Sep 30, 2007)

hope things workout for you. good luck!


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

Stay strong, big hug!

Stay strong =)


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 30, 2007)

i'm so sorry. i hope everything is better now. update us, please!


----------

